# Is out of date TCP liquid safe to use?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've been scratched by a cat, discovered my TCP is 14 months out of date, would it be OK to use?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It will probably be ok but might not be as effective. Does it have a best before or use by stamp ? Hope your ok.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Or use boiled, salted then cooled water.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> It will probably be ok but might not be as effective. Does it have a best before or use by stamp ? Hope your ok.


Thank you.

It says Best Before February 2019.

Yeah, I'm OK thanks, was a shock but having cleaned it and what not I've had a chance to calm down, just put some savlon on for now.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It wil be fine then was it your cat ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Or use boiled, salted then cooled water.


I will do that when I clean it later. Thank you



Boxer123 said:


> It wil be fine then was it your cat ?


So just carry on with the savlon?

No, don't have a cat. Neighbours cat (same one who attacks Bungo)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

probably safe. I discovered the bottle I was using was 11 yrs out of date recently! Didnt even occur to me that it wasnt stinging when I put it on, so I reckon it was safe enough....just completely and utterly useless!
(Savlon should work ok though, hope it wasnt too bad....cats can be vicious!).


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

If it still stinks use it  just pretend you havent see the best before date ,that not normally works for me


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> probably safe. I discovered the bottle I was using was 11 yrs out of date recently! Didnt even occur to me that it wasnt stinging when I put it on, so I reckon it was safe enough....just completely and utterly useless!
> (Savlon should work ok though, hope it wasnt too bad....cats can be vicious!).


 
Looking better already so I'll continue cleaning it and putting Savlon on 
Thankfully my trousers and slipper boots saved it from being worse I think.



paddyjulie said:


> If it still stinks use it  just pretend you havent see the best before date ,that not normally works for me


It does still stink but not as strongly as normal. 
When needed again I'll check the smell and give it a try.


----------

